# Help!!! We've run out of LPG in Portugal!



## 106675 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi I've been reading a couple of threads on here to do with LPG tanks and filling them up. 

We've got an GUG tank on the bottom of our van, bought the van with the tank full and have just run out of gas in Portugal... I thought it would be as easy as turning up at a station and "fill her up". 

After reading I see it's not going to be that simple and we may need converters and all sorts! So I've got tones of questions!!! 

Our van came from Germany to I should imagine it has a German connector, does anyone know if this is the same fitting in Portugal? Also I've been reading that there's two types of gas, surely you only get one type at a filling station? Are petrol stations the best places to fill up, donesn't that have loads of tax on that we shouldn't pay when not using as a fuel to propel or van?

Help very much apprciated, we're living on Museli and bread!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi JaXUK

Sorry to hear of your plight. I do not know the answer and cannot help other than I will sticky this tread for a few days so someone who does might spot it.

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jaxuk if your tank filler has an external thread you have a "European" connector. I believe Portugal uses a French/Italian system, if so you will need an adaptor, which you may be able to buy from a garage.

Garages only sell one type of autogas, which will be propane, No you shouldn't have to pay the tax, but I have never heard of anybody getting it back. Not the garages fault, as they will have to pay it for every litre they sell.

French adaptor


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Its still cheaper than bottled gas so I will overlook the thieving rate of taxation but only just! :roll:

I found some uk to french adaptors for sale in service stations in France on the peage sections so maybe you can find them at a similar set up in Portugal (never been there so don't know) Live in hope.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi.
There is a Garage/gas retailer near Moncarapacho Which is between Faro and Tavira.
He is brilliant and i am sure he has the adapters to fill you up.
Also he can order you the part u need (He did for a friend of ours two years ago).
I am trying now to find the exact address wil get back to you.
Regards 1happy


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Hope these help ... Good luck...*

Hi again.
Knew i had seen directions somewhere  
We have used the QUELFES one (Bold print) and can reccomend it!
GOOD LUCK  
1happy
NB:-All of below is a quote but we did find the quelfes one using it :!:

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE.

Vila Real di Santo Antonio (eastern end, near the Spanish border)
Blue Elephant car wash - on the Faro road out of the town
GPL filling station is behind the car wash, they have adapters for most european gas bottles.
Access slightly restricted, long vehicles may have problems but we were OK (at 6.7m)

Boliquime. 
50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

*Quelfes. 
Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit.

From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.

It gets a bit tight when you get a couple of large RVs filling their tanks. They also install gas tanks.
They are open seven days a week.
If you have any problems finding the place the phone number is 289 704 851 Fax 289 721 246 
The boss Edmundo Santos speaks very good English.*


----------



## 106675 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the responses..

I'm on a mission today to get one of these adaptors.. Does is screw into the current fitting or replace it?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sorry for jumping in - if your fitted filler nozzle is anything like ours the adaptor just screws on


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am trying for a UK adapter for my Tartarini tank. Why not try a barby for dinner?
Is'nt it too hot for a cokked brekky and lunch?
Happy hunting.


----------



## 106675 (Aug 25, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Sorry for jumping in - if your fitted filler nozzle is anything like ours the adaptor just screws on


Thanks for the info.

Found a really helpful Porugesse guy from the local hardware store who has driven me around about 4 different places this morning when he couldn't help me and we've got a screw in adapter on order that should be here tomorrow - He's even going to take me back to the garage tomorrow to make sure I don't get ripped off on the price!!

Thanks for all your help people, hopefully tomorrow we'll once again be cooking on GAS!


----------

